# I feel better...kinda



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I just recently left my house where I told my DS that i could not accept that she wanted to test the waters and hold me as a security blanket. I told her that I wanted her to stop the emotional affair, and possibly even a physical affair. She replied that she didn't want to because her desire to stay committed to this relationship was gone. i told her that I admitted to not doing many of the things to keep our love fresh and that I was still willing to work on those things, but i was not gonna accept her blaming me for her choice to look outside the marriage. She stated that she would procede with the divorce process as she had already decided. I still have great love for this women as we have been together for 11 years. I also deep down hope that she would some day come to her senses and want to work on us, but if not, I'll be ok. On to step 3 of the 7 steps to ending an affair. It was difficult, but I did it and actually felt good.


----------

